# Sticky boxes and tired legs don't mix



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Ugh... That noise you made after landing. Sooo many memories. I wish I would have had one of these cameras when I blew my ankle. Take care of it and I hope it heals up fast for ya!


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh man, amazing how one can get seriously hurt even on a "beginner" ride-on box. 

Where in Ohio are you and where do you ride locally? I'm in Columbus and spend my weekends at Mad River Mountain.

I hope your recovery goes well.

MeanJoe


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks man. I'm in the Akron area (little north of there) and mostly ride at Boston Mills/Brandywine.

Already planning a trip back to Telluride next year


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool. I've heard good things about BMBW. I've never been up there. Is it worth an overnight trip?


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

Ouch! not nice. The things we go through for our sport. Hope it heals up quick, Good luck.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't you mean tired legs and snowboarding don't mix ;-)

always always remember to leave yourself enough energy to get down the hill at the end, it counts as a run! maybe two if you are at my mountain! If you are tired, download. Its better than catching an edge and twisting up your knee or worse.
Boxes are generally sticky at the end of the day too...sucks. I got stuck on one this week.
Hope your surgery went well!!

PS simple 180 cab blah blah...thats complicated to me! aha


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

MeanJoe said:


> Cool. I've heard good things about BMBW. I've never been up there. Is it worth an overnight trip?


Sorry just now seeing this. It's smaller than Mad River but it's a really cool vibe and they put quite a bit of work into the parks here. It's 2 resorts around a mile or so from each other and one ticket gets you into both. If you want park go to Brandywine, Boston Mills is more just for cruising. If you dont care about luxury, there's a motel 6 up the road that's really cheap.



Soggysnow said:


> Don't you mean tired legs and snowboarding don't mix ;-)
> 
> always always remember to leave yourself enough energy to get down the hill at the end, it counts as a run! maybe two if you are at my mountain! If you are tired, download. Its better than catching an edge and twisting up your knee or worse.
> Boxes are generally sticky at the end of the day too...sucks. I got stuck on one this week.
> ...


Haha, yeah, I don't know if it's the way I popped off or what but the run before that I did it and came off early, so didn't get to the really sticky part. I was going to ride down to the base but (as shown in the video) I saw some people that worked there and figured I could get ski patrol there pretty quickly. Surgery went really well, even the scar is small since they did the stitches under the skin :thumbsup:


----------

